# Razors edge dogs.... ARE THEY MIXED?



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

according to Dave Wilson (founder and creator of Razors Edge Kennels) they're mixed.

"We blended different breeds together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was one of the breeds whose lineage is in the background of this breed, but it is by no means the only breed behind it."

-Dave Wilson

SOURCE: http://fredericksburg.com/News/FLS/2006/102006/10062006/226864/printer_friendly

for as long as i known people call these dogs "AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS", they're not... they're "AMERICAN BULLIES". this is coming from the creator if this bloodline himself. i dont care if the ukc registers them as "pitbulls", money talks and ukc will make money from these dogs for as long as they can. so do the REAL AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER breed a favor and do the AMERICAN BULLY breed a favor and stop calling them pits. when this is resolved people who own real gamebred pitbulls will stop talking shit. thank you for taking the time to read this thread, knowledge is the key and thats all the knowledge you need to stop calling razors edge dogs "pitbulls"

just so you know. i own a razors edge american bully, 2 gamebred american pitbull terriers and had a american stafford who died recently.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

oh btw.... spread the word :cheers:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

go ahead then .


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

alrighty then!:flush:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

You sound like a broken record... that has been played over and over again. 
If the UKC creates another registry for this as an AmBully GREAT and if they dont give it a rest.

I frankly am so tired of people coming to the board and posting this .. all you are doing is helping Dave Wilson promote his breed either it bad or good you are still helping him out.

I myself can pull up stories and history that has been written that he himself was to have wrote.

Here is a link to one: Razors Edge History


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, this does sound like a broken record. American Bully = APBT + AmStaff. That's why a lot of the Razors Edge dogs are dual registered with the AKC and UKC as two different breeds. I think the reason a lot of AmBully breeders still call their dogs APBTs or "bully style pits" is because most people don't know what an AmBully is, but they do know what an APBT is. American Bullies are still new to the canine world, but gaining popularity at an alarming rate which may not be a good thing. AmStaffs, APBTs, and AmBullies all come from the same gene pool, just bred for different purposes and traits.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

wow talking about being in denial.... if you honestly think he just said amstaff and apbt than you're kidding yourselves.

"The "Back 2 the Bullies" convention to be held tomorrow at the Fredericksburg Expo Center is *not* for the "celebration of the pit bull" as you allege; it is for public awareness of the American Bully. *This is a new breed created more than 15 years ago, and it is a separate breed from the "pit bull.*"

like i stated earlier.... do this breed a favor and stop calling american bullies pitbulls.

"*We blended different breeds together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was one of the breeds whose lineage is in the background of this breed, but it is by no means the only breed behind it.*"

ok read it again.... "We blended DIFFERENT (NOT 2) breeds together...." if it was 2 he would of just came out and said amstaff and pitbull.

*the main problem is everyone has the misconception that these dogs are pitbulls*. its not about popularity or anything..... this isnt a popularity contest, its about whats real and whats fake. calling these dogs AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS is bs, 100% and thinking they're just mixed with amstaff is even more bs.

so its simple. stop calling these dogs amstaffs or american pitbull terriers and its as simple as that. start calling them american bullies and no one will have to argue no more.

some of the responses in this thread make me crack up..... truth hurts and people just cant deal with it, this is coming from the man himself... and you guys are in denial. like i stated, i own a AMERICAN BULLY and seen 100's of them (im from southern cali- blue nose capital) they're nothing close to what a real APBT is supposed to be.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

amstaff were apbt's that were bred for looks. after almost 90 years of breeding for looks they're still close, if not up to par with the apbt when it comes to athletic ability, walking ability,natural wind, BREATHING ability, to the original apbt, minus the gameness and they still look damn near the same. 

how come after 15 years of so called "breeding staff and apbt blood" did they come out with these dogs that look nothing like them, not even close when it comes to athletic ability (i will admit ive seen some athletic re dogs... although really rare), natural wind (ive seen plenty of re and gotti dogs that have fucking trouble just breathing correctly, never ever seen that on a apbt or staff), and these dogs even have trouble walking around. 

explain to me what these razors edge dogs were doing different than amstaff breeders to have such drastic changes in just only 15 years? .......? 

if you didnt know..... there's are certain breed (like bulldogs, mastiffs, and so on) that have a known problem to be bred with health issues.... i have never ever heard of a apbt or a amstaff that have been bred with health issues like not breathing correctly, i bet it happens but its rare. 

if you cant add 2+2 than im sorry. its in your face, all the info is right there and if you truly think these dogs arent mixed with more than 2 breeds than you're kidding yourselves. if you owned all 3 of these breeds this info should be nothing new to you, you should of been able to pick it out with your own eyes and common sense to know the american bully isnt just mixed with amstaff and apbt.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is like 3 stooges re-runs.:hammer:


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

chino do a search belive me we know about the ambully and dave wilson mixing breeds and such. in the searchs you'll also see that in the begining of razors edge he had true apbt's in his kennel and they were supposed show dogs, everyone here is going to jump on you about rehatching.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

im sorry. excuse me for not using the search function. its just that this is such a big problem in our breed.... people byb these american bullies and calling them american pitbull terriers. making a whole lot of money and at the same time ruining the reputation of the greatest breed on this planet, which is the apbt. 

again, my apologize and please let this thread die out.... but dont let the message die out. if its common knowledge why do we still have ignorant people out there that think american bullies are apbt's? its something that these american bully breeders/owners need to get out to the public, stop calling these dogs apbt's.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*splitting hairs*

With all this rehashing of history and information, can we not lash out at each other (Chino)? 
Do we not all agree that despite whatever the mixes are and whatever Dave Wilson said, didn't say, was overheard to say that the bulldog, pit bulldog, AGRESSIVE BREED LABELED DOG has the SAME legislation against them? 
We are all on the same team here right? We all have the same fight on our hands IE: educating the public and raising the best dogs we can. I may not agree with everyones opinion here but when faced towards the public I will align myself with the ranks here numbered for we are our own strongest army. Let us not divide ourselves.upruns:


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> With all this rehashing of history and information, can we not lash out at each other (Chino)?
> Do we not all agree that despite whatever the mixes are and whatever Dave Wilson said, didn't say, was overheard to say that the bulldog, pit bulldog, AGRESSIVE BREED LABELED DOG has the SAME legislation against them?
> We are all on the same team here right? We all have the same fight on our hands IE: educating the public and raising the best dogs we can. I may not agree with everyones opinion here but when faced towards the public I will align myself with the ranks here numbered for we are our own strongest army. Let us not divide ourselves.upruns:


100% agree with you, and again i apologize for bring this subject up.... i honestly thought this was a american bully forum and wanted to get the word out, i was wrong. there's some real knowledgeable people on this forum.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

The original RE foundation dogs were UKC APBT and AKC Amstaffs. There are irresponsible breeders out there that are mixing in other breeds and hanging paper now, but if you own an AmBully with old RE blood within a 3 generation pedigree, their an APBT/AmStaff mix. I own an AmBully and he comes from the old RE stock and conformation correct. He's not bullied out like a lot of the new dogs and bloodlines like Greyline and Gottiline. I wasn't condoning people calling AmBullies APBT. I said that breeders called their dogs APBT, because the most of the general public doesn't know what an AmBully is? They're new to the canine world, but they're gaining popularity very quickly. And one world of advice, don't believe everything you read or hear. Dave Wilson himself calls them American Bullies and they're a APBT/AmStaff mix. He gets misquoted a lot, because some people hate the breed with a passion. That why they started a new registry called the ABKC, where they're registered a AmBullies. I think the UKC and AKC should do the same. Cali may be the bully capital now, but it all began in VA. A lot breeders in Cali are ruining the breed, because of all of the paper hanging, mixing breeds, and breeding for money. Whether you own an APBT, AmBully, or AmStaff, we are all in the same battle against BSL. Now please put this damn thread to rest.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

As long as we agree that no matter what akc and ukc says, bsl is what really matters


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, Ther're in the same boat as us.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

chino i was not stabbing at you just giving you a heads up, i have gotten ripped apart before about the same subject here. i do own a dog that re and gaff and to me it dont matter what she is cause shes all mine.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

Figgy1682 said:


> chino i was not stabbing at you just giving you a heads up, i have gotten ripped apart before about the same subject here. i do own a dog that re and gaff and to me it dont matter what she is cause shes all mine.


oh yeah. dont worry, i completely understand. thats why i apologized.


----------



## OzziE (Jan 11, 2008)

*Male Razors Edge Pitbull South FL*

:welcome: Every one I am new at this website i am Ozzie and this is my new babe Megatron a 9 weeks 21 LB Razors Edge pitbull upruns:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok point blank like everyone said this topic has been beaten to death and we are all aware that american bullies and pitbulls are different. but i agree, people do need to realize the difference and although breeders recognize them as two breeds apart others dont and it does play a toll on the apbt. if you want to start a thread about it dont start one trying to make an argument weather they are different or not but how we could solve the problem or aware others. if u want more info check other threads you will find PLENTY.


----------



## Mr.PB (Jan 17, 2008)

chino IM with you there mixed and shouldnt be called apbt because there not they should snatch all the paper work up on those RAZOR EDGE/GOTTI/GREY LINE DOGS AND KEEP IT GAME


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Mr.PB said:


> chino IM with you there mixed and shouldnt be called apbt because there not they should snatch all the paper work up on those RAZOR EDGE/GOTTI/GREY LINE DOGS AND KEEP IT GAME


I don't think they should snatch up all the papers, but I do believe that the AKC and UKC should recognize the breed as American Bullies, instead of APBTs and AmStaffs. The AKC and UKC know that these bullies are not APBTs or AmStaffs, but they're not going to do anything about it because they're making too much money off of the bully explosion. The ABKC recognizes these dogs as American Bullies though. I think the reason some breeders still call their dogs APBTs is because most people don't know what an American Bully is, even though they've probably seen them hundreds of times. I don't condone calling AmBullies APBTs though. I don't agree that AmBullies are taking a toll on APBTs. You don't hear about or see an AmBully attacking dogs and people nearly as much as APBTs. I know some of it is the media's fault, because they label just about everything as an APBT, but APBTs are a lot more dog aggressive than AmBullies are as a breed. We are all in the same battle against BSL. So lets start actin' like it.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree this topic has been fought over to much! I have 2 bully pups and I don't care if they are mixed or not! i love them regardless!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

It don't matter much if they are mixed, all breeds start out mixed. That's just part of establishing a breed. The problem lies within recognizing they are not Apbt's


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> It don't matter much if they are mixed, all breeds start out mixed. That's just part of establishing a breed. The problem lies within recognizing they are not Apbt's


Well, that just about covers it! You think anyone will understand? LOL
Great post, man!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, I don't know but it's pretty simple to me..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

:goodpost:


----------

